
Show HN: Evryca–platform for collecting questions and ideas, e.g. for streamers - efojs
https://www.evryca.com/
======
efojs
Lately we all have seen a lot of streams.

I've noticed how desperately every streamer tries to find questions in a long
chat history.

This definitely lacked of some convenient tool:

— I’ll make it!, — dawned on me.

But it was not that straight — I already had an idea of a platform with
working title “Add, Fix, Remove”. Place, where, say visitor of B&B, can leave
not usual feedback for future visitors, but some advices for a host: “Add hook
on the bathroom door”, “Fix stinky sink in the kitchen”, “Remove that round
table”, etc.

I agreed with myself that it should be one thing. So here it comes —
[https://www.evryca.com](https://www.evryca.com)

For the sake of progress through exchange of ideas.

Will be glad to get some advice on what pitfalls I should expect, while
building discussion platform.

